

Ask HN: Any Startups Interested in PRaaS? - jkaykin

I know many startups&#x2F;developers struggle with pr and getting coverage and I was thinking of starting a PRaaS (Public Relations as a Service). It would be a no BS startup service that would help create compelling copy, a strong product description and reach out to the press in order to get coverage and help with launch. Other services could also be offered. Would anyone be interested in this?
======
ig1
It's not clear if you're suggesting a PR agency aimed at startups or some more
automated system ?

------
techdragon
Yes. Without a question yes.

If i could pay something between $25 to $100 a month to get someone to ensure
that my outgoing 'notices' weren't terrible sludge that put off anyone non
technical. Then my side projects would be much more valuable.

~~~
jkaykin
Great! What's the best way to get in contact with you?

------
ukemma
Id like this and would use it. you will need to be able to craft a good story
to stand out.

~~~
jkaykin
Would love to talk more, what's your email?

------
rudimk
+1

Like the concept - it would be a great help. It might be a bit difficult to
scale, considering that you'd have to price the PRaaS for startups, who don't
always have enough funds to spend on PR..but you should give it a shot.

------
mbesto
So...a PR company?

------
martinwnet
Are there not any services currently that let you send out press releases?

------
esw
Sure, I'd definitely consider this.

------
kissmd
please send us an offer! any at contupt.com

